# The Airborne HALO X MKII watch



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Years ago I had picked up a Citizen BM8180-03E. I wanted an inexpensive military style watch. I hadn't had this style and wanted to see how I liked it without spending a ton of money. I considered the Seiko 5 SNK series but ultimately went with the set it and forget it ease of Eco-Drive. The honeymoon phase with the Citizen was great, but it slowly lost wrist time to others in the collection. I still have it today and it sits atop a dresser soaking up light.










2016 came, divers and watches with rotating bezels dominated my growing collection. MKII introduced the Hawkinge as the first piece in the Ready-to-Wear (RTW) collection. The Hawkinge to me improved upon the only thing I found lacking in the Quad 10, which was the size and proportions. It quickly became a staple in the rotation and accompanied me during swims, hikes, workouts, etc.










Fast forward again to today, there hasn't been much chatter about the HALO X MKII collaboration. I stumbled across an Instagram post from Thousand Yard Style (TYS) where Robert Spangle, a Recon Marine Veteran, introduced this collaboration watch. Robert in an open to the public Q&A, described the Airborne as a passion project of his. The Airborne is the result of a collective design effort between Newline Halo, Bill Yao of MKII, and himself (of TYS). In his Q&A he mentioned he has been testing his Airborne prototype for the last year. I won't attempt to tell his story, but I will you tell that his watch has been through quite the journey.

The Airborne is limited to 50 pieces. It goes through the same assembly and quality control process as all MKII RTW pieces. The warranty is backed by MKII and future servicing can go through them as well. It comes in MKII's signature pelican style 3-slot case accompanied by two NATOS, extra spring bars (both flanged and shoulder-less), spring bar tool, certificate of guarantee card and the watch model information card.




























It shares the same case as the Hawkinge, which measures 37.80mm in width (excludes crown), 48.50mm in length, 12.75mm thick with 18mm lugs. Housed in there is a SII NE15 movement. Movement and rotor noise are minimal in a quiet room. The case is stout, sturdy and I find it a pleasure to wear on the wrist. For me it easily fits under a shirt cuff for those corporate settings, and also does not get caught up in jacket sleeves, bag straps or bag pockets. I'm glad MKII gifted it with a screw down crown and 100m water resistance, making it suitable for most water activities. The caseback bears the markings of some key features e.g. 316L stainless steel, sapphire, plus a few others.









(the serial number is also on the caseback but I've removed it from the photo)

The white markings printed on the matte black dial, give it a clean and legible look. The outer ring of markings indicate the minutes and seconds. The inner ring has the 12-3-6-9 hours labeled with hashes for the rest. No date is the only option, I don't see how a date could be added without cluttering up the dial. The avionics inspired hands are a joy to watch, but more importantly are easily distinguishable both in light and dark situations. The second hand is tastefully tipped in yellow with a lume plot towards the tip. It's a nice pop of color, which makes it noticeable when needed, but otherwise would not clash for those of us who like to coordinate our clothes and watch straps to match our watches. Minimal branding from both HALO and MKII are present.





































The Airborne is listed as having SuperLumiNova BGW9, but mine has something different which I love. I believe mine shares the same lume as the MKII Cruxible. The lume is as white as BGW9 in daylight, but glows green like C3 in the dark. It glows well through the night and into the morning. With adjusted sight in the dark it was still legible after 8+ hours. I'm guessing all 50 pieces would have the same lume, probably an oversight in the specs listing.










From my time with the Hawkinge, I can tell the Airborne will be what us enthusiasts call a "Strap Monster". Anything from NATOs, leather, canvas, rubber and with some hunting, bracelets would all pair well. I currently have mine on a brown Mil-NATO by Maratac. Some may disagree, but 18mm lug width is perfect for this watch. 20mm would be too wide for the case and dial, and would throw proportions out of whack. If 18mm straps is something you can not live with, I'd recommend the Cruxible which is similar in case size but has 20mm lugs.



















All in all, the Airborne is another fantastic watch. I don't think we'd expect anything less from the companies involved in its design. It's fitting of many things I had wanted years ago when I picked up the BM8180-03E. The Citizen was and still is a great entry watch for that style. It led me to the Hawkinge, which has led to the Airborne. I can picture the Airborne becoming a competitive staple in my collection. (EDIT)Although MKII helped in it's design and backs the warranty, it's not listed on their E-Boutique site. From what I understand it's only available for purchase, online from either TYS's observercollection.com here in the states, or Newline Halo's site based in Denmark.

I hope you all enjoy the write up. I'm sure there are things I've missed, or shots you may want to see. I'll do my best to accommodate. 
(If you're reading this as soon as it's posted, I'm going back through to add the pics via mobile as the ones uploaded via desktop were way too big.)

Cheers!










IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Great read and expose, and - now on my radar ~


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you for a thoughtful and thorough review. The pictures are amazing. Excellent job th3measure!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Strap nerd question; what NATO is that on the Hawkinge? Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

STEELINOX said:


> Great read and expose, and - now on my radar ~


Much appreciated! Thank you.

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

OkiFrog said:


> Thank you for a thoughtful and thorough review. The pictures are amazing. Excellent job th3measure!
> 
> Strap nerd question; what NATO is that on the Hawkinge? Thanks.


A humble thank you!

The strap on the Hawkinge is a Phoenix Admiralty Grey.

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Super good!

So glad I ordered one and can't wait for arrival..

To me it seems like the modern interpretation of the Hawkinge just like the modern IWCs are updates of the XI. This one shares the same inner/outer dial concept...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey All -

A question was asked about availability and where to purchase. From what I understand, only Thousand Yard Style’s website and Newline Halo’s site has them. Both are linked in the original post. TYS mentioned he had about 10 pieces, the rest of stock sit with HALO. It is not listed on MKII’s site. I’ve updated my post to hopefully clarify this. 

Thanks!


IG: th3measure


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Just arrived.

Oddly, received no confirmation email or any shipping or status. I had assumed perhaps they'd not even processed the order due to holiday hiatus.

Showed up from Denmark in adequate packaging.










I was pretty alarmed that the watch shipped with zero protective cling materials. Not sure if they unwrap them to get SN for the handwritten serialization on the outer grey box.

Anyway, luckily the watch is unharmed.










Note the "Hawkinge HALO" designation...




























Very nice piece. Glad I bought it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Man what a great looking watch, on my radar as well!


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Quite an eclectic conglomeration of...everything. Nice.

heb


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

TheDude said:


> Just arrived....
> I was pretty alarmed that the watch shipped with zero protective cling materials.....


Congrats on the Airborne!

Other than a case-back sticker mine had no other protective cling on the watch itself. I can't recall how my other RTW pieces arrived but I don't recall much protective cling on them either.

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm absolutely enamored with the avionics inspired hands. I remember Robert of Thousand Yard Style saying he deigned them to look like a helicopter, if you had a bird's eye view of it. Tried to capture that look with a 60 second exposure. The second hand creates a HALO (pun intended) resembling the rotors. At some point I might try a similar lume shot.










IG: th3measure


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

TheMeasure said:


> I'm absolutely enamored with the avionics inspired hands. I remember Robert of Thousand Yard Style saying he deigned them to look like a helicopter, if you had a bird's eye view of it. Tried to capture that look with a 60 second exposure. The second hand creates a HALO (pun intended) resembling the rotors. At some point I might try a similar lume shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has become one of my favorites. Great picture!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

OkiFrog said:


> This has become one of my favorites. Great picture!


The Airborne has quickly become a favorite of mine too. Thanks man! 

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

TheMeasure said:


> Congrats on the Airborne!
> 
> Other than a case-back sticker mine had no other protective cling on the watch itself. I can't recall how my other RTW pieces arrived but I don't recall much protective cling on them either.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Mine didn't even have the cling on the caseback.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Awesome thread! Fantastic write up. Thank you for the review, but not the fact I now am considering buying another MKII!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Awesome thread! Fantastic write up. Thank you for the review, but not the fact I now am considering buying another MKII!


Thanks man, glad you enjoyed it!

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I have had the Airborne now for a few weeks. I've put it through multiple intense workouts. The size is great for the gym or wherever you're exercising. Since the dial is focused on tracking seconds, it makes it great for tracking rest times.



















IG: th3measure


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Probably good for jogging, too, with its big bold minute hand. (Not uncommon for a pilot's watch.)


----------



## awarren82 (May 24, 2018)

You'd be the fanciest in my gym by far!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

awarren82 said:


> You'd be the fanciest in my gym by far!


Well I do prefer my gym to be lit by chandeliers and champagne in the water coolers. 

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

It keeps finding its way back on my wrist.










IG: th3measure


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> I have had the Airborne now for a few weeks. I've put it through multiple intense workouts. The size is great for the gym or wherever you're exercising. Since the dial is focused on tracking seconds, it makes it great for tracking rest times.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Great shots! Smart use as a workout watch that focuses on seconds and minutes.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

ca_ng said:


> Great shots! Smart use as a workout watch that focuses on seconds and minutes.


Thank you!! It certainly serves a purpose and works well for workouts.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

It's too beautiful. I just placed my order. I've been searching for a Smiths PRS29. This will scratch that itch.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

And here it is...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Congrats man! Looking good on the black NATO!!



Aceldama said:


> And here it is...


IG: th3measure


----------



## planetwine (Nov 20, 2018)

Wow this is quite a great piece..


----------



## planetwine (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks man..You really gave an extensive detail!!I appreciate.


----------



## grantgreen (Sep 15, 2014)

did anyone try it out on a steel bracelet? oyster or something?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

grantgreen said:


> did anyone try it out on a steel bracelet? oyster or something?


I haven't. I'm currently looking for a Bonklip bracelet for it.

IG: th3measure


----------



## grantgreen (Sep 15, 2014)

Not sure if I want the Cruxible or the Halo. I really love wearing my watches on steel.


----------



## Wulfhedinn (Oct 8, 2018)

Amazing watch!


----------



## stormshadow (Jan 5, 2011)

I just received mine yesterday. I'm just getting into watches, and have been looking at mkii for a while now. I knew when I saw this watch in the original post, it was the one! I have a 7" wrist, and feel it fits well. Really impressed with the lume as well, it did indeed last all night. Even at 4am when I checked, it was easy to read, surprisingly so actually!


----------



## whatclay (Oct 24, 2010)

Sharp. Wanted one, but difficult to justify having a Hawkinge. They're sold out, it seems?


----------



## stormshadow (Jan 5, 2011)

I wonder if I got the last one, just ordered on Monday I think, mine's number 48/50 though. Kind of surprised they were available for so long to be honest. My main hobby has been knives for yrs, and even sprint runs of 100's of units can go literally in minutes, so having a sprint of 50 units last for months is a little surprising!


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Quite likely. I was on teh fence while starting a new job, looked this week and they’re showing out of stock.  Cracking watch.


----------



## midnight_used (Feb 12, 2021)

Hey Lovely photos and nice review - feeling like selling the Halo MKii?

Best regards from Copenhagen..










2016 came, divers and watches with rotating bezels dominated my growing collection. MKII introduced the Hawkinge as the first piece in the Ready-to-Wear (RTW) collection. The Hawkinge to me improved upon the only thing I found lacking in the Quad 10, which was the size and proportions. It quickly became a staple in the rotation and accompanied me during swims, hikes, workouts, etc.










Fast forward again to today, there hasn't been much chatter about the HALO X MKII collaboration. I stumbled across an Instagram post from Thousand Yard Style (TYS) where Robert Spangle, a Recon Marine Veteran, introduced this collaboration watch. Robert in an open to the public Q&A, described the Airborne as a passion project of his. The Airborne is the result of a collective design effort between Newline Halo, Bill Yao of MKII, and himself (of TYS). In his Q&A he mentioned he has been testing his Airborne prototype for the last year. I won't attempt to tell his story, but I will you tell that his watch has been through quite the journey.

The Airborne is limited to 50 pieces. It goes through the same assembly and quality control process as all MKII RTW pieces. The warranty is backed by MKII and future servicing can go through them as well. It comes in MKII's signature pelican style 3-slot case accompanied by two NATOS, extra spring bars (both flanged and shoulder-less), spring bar tool, certificate of guarantee card and the watch model information card.




























It shares the same case as the Hawkinge, which measures 37.80mm in width (excludes crown), 48.50mm in length, 12.75mm thick with 18mm lugs. Housed in there is a SII NE15 movement. Movement and rotor noise are minimal in a quiet room. The case is stout, sturdy and I find it a pleasure to wear on the wrist. For me it easily fits under a shirt cuff for those corporate settings, and also does not get caught up in jacket sleeves, bag straps or bag pockets. I'm glad MKII gifted it with a screw down crown and 100m water resistance, making it suitable for most water activities. The caseback bears the markings of some key features e.g. 316L stainless steel, sapphire, plus a few others.









(the serial number is also on the caseback but I've removed it from the photo)

The white markings printed on the matte black dial, give it a clean and legible look. The outer ring of markings indicate the minutes and seconds. The inner ring has the 12-3-6-9 hours labeled with hashes for the rest. No date is the only option, I don't see how a date could be added without cluttering up the dial. The avionics inspired hands are a joy to watch, but more importantly are easily distinguishable both in light and dark situations. The second hand is tastefully tipped in yellow with a lume plot towards the tip. It's a nice pop of color, which makes it noticeable when needed, but otherwise would not clash for those of us who like to coordinate our clothes and watch straps to match our watches. Minimal branding from both HALO and MKII are present.





































The Airborne is listed as having SuperLumiNova BGW9, but mine has something different which I love. I believe mine shares the same lume as the MKII Cruxible. The lume is as white as BGW9 in daylight, but glows green like C3 in the dark. It glows well through the night and into the morning. With adjusted sight in the dark it was still legible after 8+ hours. I'm guessing all 50 pieces would have the same lume, probably an oversight in the specs listing.










From my time with the Hawkinge, I can tell the Airborne will be what us enthusiasts call a "Strap Monster". Anything from NATOs, leather, canvas, rubber and with some hunting, bracelets would all pair well. I currently have mine on a brown Mil-NATO by Maratac. Some may disagree, but 18mm lug width is perfect for this watch. 20mm would be too wide for the case and dial, and would throw proportions out of whack. If 18mm straps is something you can not live with, I'd recommend the Cruxible which is similar in case size but has 20mm lugs.



















All in all, the Airborne is another fantastic watch. I don't think we'd expect anything less from the companies involved in its design. It's fitting of many things I had wanted years ago when I picked up the BM8180-03E. The Citizen was and still is a great entry watch for that style. It led me to the Hawkinge, which has led to the Airborne. I can picture the Airborne becoming a competitive staple in my collection. (EDIT)Although MKII helped in it's design and backs the warranty, it's not listed on their E-Boutique site. From what I understand it's only available for purchase, online from either TYS's observercollection.com here in the states, or Newline Halo's site based in Denmark.

I hope you all enjoy the write up. I'm sure there are things I've missed, or shots you may want to see. I'll do my best to accommodate.
(If you're reading this as soon as it's posted, I'm going back through to add the pics via mobile as the ones uploaded via desktop were way too big.)

Cheers!










IG: th3measure
[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

midnight_used said:


> Hey Lovely photos and nice review - feeling like selling the Halo MKii?
> 
> Best regards from Copenhagen..


I appreciate the compliment, but nah.. not looking to sell to you. You have that suspect post count


----------



## midnight_used (Feb 12, 2021)

TheMeasure said:


> I appreciate the compliment, but nah.. not looking to sell to you. You have that suspect post count


"Suspect" - not sure about that.. i am just a newbie on this Forum based in Denmark. I am looking for this specific watch. That is all


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

midnight_used said:


> "Suspect" - not sure about that.. i am just a newbie on this Forum based in Denmark. I am looking for this specific watch. That is all


I was giving you a hard time. Its not common someone's first post is asking to buy. In all seriousness, welcome to WUS.

Cheers!


----------

